# Not Quite A Steelhead...........



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

This past weekend I had the pleasure to tag along with some great friends on a Canadian trip for King Salmon...The trip could not have been much better with lots of fish hooked and several landed....We all had a blast...not sure just how big they were all I can say is huge lol..:B


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Omg nice golden nice

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow! Nice...


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

awesome fish don!!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Phil showed me that beast the other day.....what a tank! Had to be a blast

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

Big and Ugly! Awesome Fish!!! Very Nice!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Now thats a fish!


----------



## don34 (Sep 5, 2011)

wow...nice fish


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, nice fish!


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about!!! Seeing this gets my blood pumping for y upcoming NY trip. Love hooking up with those slimy brutes...


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Way to go Mr. Showoff!!! LOL Nice fish!!!


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Beauty, great job golden!!


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice fish golden1. It's good to feel one of those big kings throbbing away on the end of your line.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome fish Don!!! Got into a few of my own this past week in Mich.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Sweet.. looks like you had a great tip too....


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dong measuring contest!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Well then Phil, Lets see yours too! And Bens! uh...... Fish that is


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

How did I get dragged into this...haha!


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Dang nforkoutfitters, that's a hog! What river were you on? And how big was that one?


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

@ KSU- Youre guilty by association! LOL

@Fly tyer- Just shy of 40 inches and taken on the P M River, Flywater area


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice fish. I was up there over Labor Day week-end. Only managed to land 1 this year, and had my butt kicked by a bunch of others. They're definately running big this year.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice fish!!!


----------

